# 2015 Silque Sizing Help



## five5 (Jun 20, 2012)

Hey all!

So, my wife, and I have been looking at the Silque for her. We've been to 3 shops, and had a different size recommendation for her, in all 3 shops. Now, I've biked for a long time, so I know there are plenty of adjustments to make the fit perfect... but I'm getting the feeling these shops are sizing her based on what they have in stock.

Now, I completely understand I can't give you enough info to size her perfectly, but hear me out.

She's 5'7", mostly legs, and arms. Sizing ranged from 50-54. The more trusted shop put her in a 50 (This is who I want to buy from), but with the other shops going up to a 54, I just want to make sure that I'm not going crazy.

Any thoughts, and general feelings about the situation, as subjective as it may be, would be appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## softreset (Sep 10, 2013)

Total sight unseen if a 5'7" female (knowing nothing of her fitness and riding ability), I'd start her on a 50 cm frame. If she was super flexible and had been riding for a long time I'd consider the slightly more stretched out feel of the 52 cm. But there's no way I'm putting a 5'7" person a 54cm frame (in Trek).

At her height she's definitely a "tweener" size so the argument could definitely be made for the 50 or 52 but certainly not out to 54.


----------



## five5 (Jun 20, 2012)

Perfect! Thanks! She said she felt most comfortable on the 50, and the trustworthy LBS I assumed was right on track. They swapped out a number of stems, and seat posts, and have always been great. I was just a little confused, and I should have just trusted the... well, trusted LBS. 

She's a first time rider, plenty flexible, and in great shape.. she's a runner. I'm usually a proponent of going to the smaller side of a "Tweener" anyway. 

Thanks again for the quick response!


----------

